

Founder's stories and startup life - my Beacon project - timwut
http://www.beaconreader.com/projects/life-in-the-startup-trenches
Looking for support from HN for my Beacon campaign - for anyone who&#x27;d be interested in reading founder&#x27;s stories and posts covering successes&#x2F;lessons learned.<p>Beacon is like Netflix for news. They use a clean, no-ad reading interface with the ability to directly fund writers through their platform.<p>About Me: I&#x27;m a contributing writer to an LA-Based news pub called TechZulu. We cover breaking tech news among other topics, but I&#x27;ve found most of my passion in learning the stories of the people behind the businesses. (Some examples below):<p>- Interview with Jim Farley, Ford Motors CMO - (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;1m0Or6w)
- Interview with Emir Aboulhosn, Ready SIM CEO - (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;Kh86ju)<p>Through this project, I&#x27;m looking to refine this concept and give entrepreneurs a venue to share their stories and what they&#x27;ve learned.<p>Specific to this campaign, I&#x27;ll be finding and contacting this year&#x27;s W14 batches from notable incubators across the country (YC, Techstars, etc.). If you&#x27;re interested in these stories, please consider supporting my campaign.<p><i>Note - I&#x27;m not directly affiliated with Beacon other than using their services, But I do think they have a cool concept and platform and hope they find success.</i>
======
timwut
Looking for support from HN for my Beacon campaign - for anyone who'd be
interested in reading founder's stories and posts covering successes/lessons
learned.

Beacon is like Netflix for news. They use a clean, no-ad reading interface
with the ability to directly fund writers through their platform.

About Me: I'm a contributing writer to an LA-Based news pub called TechZulu.
We cover breaking tech news among other topics, but I've found most of my
passion in learning the stories of the people behind the businesses. (Some
examples below):

\- Interview with Jim Farley, Ford Motors CMO -
([http://bit.ly/1m0Or6w](http://bit.ly/1m0Or6w)) \- Interview with Emir
Aboulhosn, Ready SIM CEO - ([http://bit.ly/Kh86ju](http://bit.ly/Kh86ju))

Through this project, I'm looking to refine this concept and give
entrepreneurs a venue to share their stories and what they've learned.

Specific to this campaign, I'll be finding and contacting this year's W14
batches from notable incubators across the country (YC, Techstars, etc.). If
you're interested in these stories, please consider supporting my campaign.

 _Note - I 'm not directly affiliated with Beacon other than using their
services, But I do think they have a cool concept and platform and hope they
find success._

